# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijn!!

## jmllaaa

Halloo,

Ik heb sins een paar dagen pijn en steken in mijn onderbuik,
Last van harde borsten, maar dat is niet altijd.
Soms doen ze echt pijn, dna kan ik nog niet eens naar beneden bukken.
En soms heb ik er bijna geen pijn aan.
Hoe kan dit.

Groetjes jamilla.

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Jamilla,

Het is lastig te verklaren waar die pijn zo inene vandaan komt. Als jij het hebt over harde borsten hebt, kan er een link gelegd worden aan zwangerschap, die buikpijn dus eventueel ook. Weet je zelf of je zwanger bent ja of nee?

Harde borsten en buikpijn zou ook met de menstruatie te maken kunnen hebben, soms heb ik dat zelf ook wel eens als ik ongesteld moet worden, maar wanneer het nog niet helemaal door wilt komen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

Hallo Jamilla,

Zoals Sylvia,beschrijft kan het idd van je menstruatie's vandaan komen.Dat is voledig normaal,want dat heb ik ook.En dat treed meestal een paar dagen voor de menstruatie' op.
Als da pijn aanhoudend is,zou ik anders eens een dr raadplegen?

Beste,D

----------

